
Total Surveillance Is Not What America Signed Up For - nemoniac
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/12/21/opinion/location-data-privacy-rights.html
======
andymoe
If NYT wanted to actually make a difference they’d remove this (or at least
after a couple days) from paywall. They are crippling their own reach.

